# Help with partitions



## Johnny2Bad (Apr 16, 2011)

My old FreeBSD server had 250GB and a 1TB HDs. I partitioned it so that the whole of the 1TB had a mount point of /usr. The remainder was mounted on the 250G.

I will be installing AMD 64 version (not sure of what version number yet) so the O/S can access all the 4GB of RAM I'll have on my new machine.

Could I please have some suggestions on how I should partition each drive? Keeping in mind I want to share a lot of files (thus using the 1TB originally for /usr). I am not all that familiar with where programs etcetera are stored.

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## mamalos (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi Johnny2Bad,

it all depends on where your shared directory is located. If it's in /usr/share, then your /usr filesystem should use your large disk (or some part of it, I don't know your needs). If your shared directory is /exports, then you just have to create that mounpoint, and associate a partition or slice to it.

Generally and very, very, very roughly, /usr and /usr/local are the places where the programs you use are-and-will-be stored, /home is where your users' home directories reside.  

No matter where you decide to place your shared resources (which doesn't matter that much, so you can easily place them in a separate mountpoint in /), I would advise you to use a separate filesystem for it, and assign the whole extra disk for it. 

Finally, you should really take a look at ZFS before starting your venture, it may come really handy.


----------

